# what are some good bay spots?



## kennyj23 (Nov 5, 2011)

I've been fishing the bay for only a coupe of years. I still haven't been able to master the "knowing where the fish are". lol I usually fish pass for sheepshead or the port Pickens ferry pier for sheepshead, black drum and red fish. is there any other good spots to fish or any gps numbers for the bay?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wait for it.....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ask the birds


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Find the pipes.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

kennyj23 said:


> I've been fishing the bay for only a coupe of years. I still haven't been able to master the "knowing where the fish are". lol I usually fish pass for sheepshead or the port Pickens ferry pier for sheepshead, black drum and red fish. is there any other good spots to fish or any gps numbers for the bay?



If you would Like I have a Chip That Shows all Inshore & Offshore Spots From Orange Beach To Past Panama City, It can Down Load On a Few Different Models Of Gps and Them Be Removed and The Spot,s are saved, Pm me and if it will work you are more than welcome to Down load It!! Let me know!! Btw Chip Must Be Returned not for sale But If it won,t work I can give you the People to get intouch with these people can give you a Chip for whatever Area you are Needing and Not the Whole gulf of Mexico Paid 69.99 for mine!! Compared to $300.00 for the others!!


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

I have maxed out my garmin w numbers from nola to pan city id be willing to trade


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

What type of fishing are you looking to do? If you are trying to get numbers to bottom fish then you are out of luck but if you are looking for coves or decent flats to put time in on then Google maps is your friend.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and buy the numbers from Strikelines on here. They are legit and I have personally caught fish with him on them!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

30°24'09.2"N 87°14'07.0"W
30°24'00.2"N 87°14'19.4"W
30°25'04.4"N 87°12'14.8"W - REAL GOOD SPOT
30°20'55.0"N 87°11'03.0"W
30°19'55.1"N 87°19'54.5"W - Gotta get really really close.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenton said:


> 30°25'04.4"N 87°12'14.8"W - REAL GOOD SPOT




LMAO, nice


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

ul412al said:


> LMAO, nice


You can catch the elusive Shawna fish there. Way oversize though, has to be thrown back.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> You can catch the elusive Shawna fish there. Way oversize though, has to be thrown back.


Pretty much guaranteed you catch crabs and go home smelling like fish.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Dying over here!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Do yourself a favor and buy the numbers from Strikelines on here. They are legit and I have personally caught fish with him on them!



And Mine are Not was Just trying to Help the Man Free down load if it would work or put him in contact with the people I dealt with But Hey What The F(&^% DO I KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

*asking for #s*

Every season someone asks for #s and the jokes begin...thats like asking for a guys daughter's telephone number or for his pin code on his debit card...3 mile bridge is the biggest piece of structure youre ever going to find in Pensacola or most of the Pahandle. There is old brige rubble for 3 miles and 3 miles of shade and pylons...i would say work the bridge for a few trips..so many species and you dont need #s...good luck and im amazed folks haven't been harder on your question. ..they ussually tear apart # askers...


----------



## kennyj23 (Nov 5, 2011)

PusherManB2 said:


> What type of fishing are you looking to do? If you are trying to get numbers to bottom fish then you are out of luck but if you are looking for coves or decent flats to put time in on then Google maps is your friend.


looking to see if there are any wrecks or rock piles in the Pensacola bay anywhere. just cant seem to find any good spots to fish for reds or specks. especially with my big Center console cant get into the flats areas because i dont have a trolling motor or anything.


----------



## pgibson (Apr 29, 2008)

Redfish, You mentioned that you have an area GPS chip that had all the fishing spots for I believe for $69. I just got Lowrance HDS7 Gen 2 and need to load it up with good numbers but after buying this unit I don't have much money left and found that these maps around here are pretty high. Could you e-mail me or post forum under gibson, or [email protected] ?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> You can catch the elusive Shawna fish there. Way oversize though, has to be thrown back.



What are you trying to do, get the thread locked???


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

pgibson said:


> Redfish, You mentioned that you have an area GPS chip that had all the fishing spots for I believe for $69. I just got Lowrance HDS7 Gen 2 and need to load it up with good numbers but after buying this unit I don't have much money left and found that these maps around here are pretty high. Could you e-mail me or post forum under gibson, or [email protected] ?



Go to This Site BestGPSspots.com and They can hook you up for whatever Machine you Have just tell them what area your looking for and They more than Likely can take care of you Ask for Bill if you Call them Thats who I talked too Hope this Might Help some People!!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Ask the birds


The birds know more than any GPS!!!


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

kennyj23 said:


> looking to see if there are any wrecks or rock piles in the Pensacola bay anywhere. just cant seem to find any good spots to fish for reds or specks. especially with my big Center console cant get into the flats areas because i dont have a trolling motor or anything.


Go drift the pass, find a guide and get REALLY close to him and watch what he does:thumbup:


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

This site will give you some good info and you can purchase a chip (as i did) that includes over 200 numbers in the Pensacola area. 

http://www.floridagofishing.com/locations/nw/nw-reefs-and-shipwrecks.html#.Uv4udfldURo

These are all public numbers but will give you a good idea of areas to start with. Check many of the dive sites and you may run across some different ones. As a couple of guys have mentioned, scan the east side of 3MB for the rubble.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Kenton said:


> 30°25'04.4"N 87°12'14.8"W - REAL GOOD SPOT


The bait for this spot is very specialized and can get very expensive.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

PusherManB2 said:


> Go drift the pass, find a guide and get REALLY close to him and watch what he does:thumbup:


lol


----------

